# First babys born on Dollys Acre!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even though "Hank did it again"!! These 2 girls are Binkys and the first born since I registered my herd name!

Nugget...cause she is black as a coal nugget!!









Aggie...cause she is another AGOUTI!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute liz! They both are SOOO cute! You can ship Aggi this way if you would like!!


Now are they pygmy / nigi's or am I just way off????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, pygmy/ nigis...was hoping for registered kids out of CHIEF and Binky but HANK..unregistered pygmy had the stronger swimmers.
Still sweet as they can be


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

curious kids - so so cute


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! They are so adorable Liz  sweet babies! And Nugget looks so much like her mama


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww.......They are so cute!! I especially like nugget-that little white bunch of hair on Nuggets head is cute!!!! I once had a Nigerian doe kid with 1st gen Mini Oberhaslis-the doe was solid black and the buckling had a similar white spot on his head.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sdorable babies- and great face shots. I love Aggie especially. Congratulations.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are very cute.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...they are so sweet!!! 

If Aggie disappears you will know where to look!! Lol!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!!! Congrats.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are really cute. I love mini babies. No0 mini babies for me, only big babies. And not for another six weeks at least. 
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you ALL! I know I'm gonna go overboard with piccies here and I so enjoy each of your comments! (BTW...These 2 girls are the absolute Softest and cuddliest babies! They even try to nurse on my ears or nose....so sweet!)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're so cute!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Now those babies are SO adorable!! I bet you are having too much fun with them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWWW...... How cute!!!! Ok, now I can't wait for my girls to start kidding :roll: Looks like Calico might hold out till February though :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's so sweet how the baby girls will cry when the big girls hear me coming to feed! Aggie stands up against the stall door to try and reach my hand for a head scratch...she is definately going to be a super friendly lil' goat, Nugget will climb on my lap after Aggie has...just too sweet for words!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I have Nuggets twin. They look just alike.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...I love it when baby goaties try to suckle on my ears!! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so jelious!!!!!!! I want kids! They are too cute! Great job Binky and Hank!


----------

